# WP Removal and Replacement



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I just got a lead (from one of my online lead services) for wp removal and replacement. This is not something our business specializes in. We'll remove wp at x amount an hour for actual manhours but we are not professional wp hangers. I'd like to forward this lead to a local wp hanger. Help out another brother. But, I don't want to do it with out the confidence that the local wp hanger will treat and perform to the HO's expectation. Ultimately, if I recomend then my reputation is on the line - so to speak. 

Should I let it go or should I try to help another brother? I am leaning towards helping out and possibly building a business relationship. Any ideas on how to qualify a professional w/p hanger? Specifically, what questions / answers should I should I throw out there to determine their legitamacy? Please don't say check their references. Thanks for any input that y'all may have.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

whats wrong with references? Its not the whole pie but at least its a piece, no?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> whats wrong with references? Its not the whole pie but at least its a piece, no?


Nothing wrong with refs but IMO they are a dime a dozen. (Relatives, friends, etc.. will give you all the references needed). I am looking for good questions and answers to weed out the chumps - know what I mean?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

seeing is believing, i.e, ask around, somebody you trust, whos had work done. Sometimes that don't work either, but seems the most solid. word of mouth I guess... I bet theres been a few in paintstores you go to.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fresh

What part of Ohio?

the NGPP has chapters out there and I can PERSONALLY recommend EXCELLENT installers.

OH, in answer to your question:_ Specifically, what questions / answers should I should I throw out there to determine their legitamacy? _

ask me, PWG, or chrisn to recommend a specific NGPP member. Either one of us or all three of us have personal knowledge of most Ohio members' skills and professionalism. I'm not taliking just friendship, I mean QUALIFICATIONS


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Fresh
> 
> What part of Ohio?
> 
> ...


Go with Bill fresh. Trust his judgement on it (never mind the questions). I've no doubt he will put you on to somebody that will do you proud :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hang Time
Cheryl DeBuc
Cincinnati, OH
Phone: 513-381-HANG
Email: [email protected]



http://www.ngpp.org/consumers_find_paperhanger.php


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Thanks. I just pm'd daArch and chris. I'll let y'all know how it works out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I travel for work. Anything to get me out of the house ya know.


----------



## Latexfreak (Jun 28, 2009)

*wallpaper experience*

If the wallpaper person is qualified, they will most certainly show you past bills for wallpaper work (bloting out the price) for more than several jobs. If they wont do that in addition to references, dont deal with them as they are chumps. And we have all dealt with chumps before!


fresh coat said:


> I just got a lead (from one of my online lead services) for wp removal and replacement. This is not something our business specializes in. We'll remove wp at x amount an hour for actual manhours but we are not professional wp hangers. I'd like to forward this lead to a local wp hanger. Help out another brother. But, I don't want to do it with out the confidence that the local wp hanger will treat and perform to the HO's expectation. Ultimately, if I recomend then my reputation is on the line - so to speak.
> 
> Should I let it go or should I try to help another brother? I am leaning towards helping out and possibly building a business relationship. Any ideas on how to qualify a professional w/p hanger? Specifically, what questions / answers should I should I throw out there to determine their legitamacy? Please don't say check their references. Thanks for any input that y'all may have.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LF,

OR ask an NGPP member to refer one. I gave the name an award winning hanger to fresh. Oh, and he's also a cohort on some Guild committees and I consider him a friend. 

Yup, not all NGPP installers are at the same level, and some are more proficient at one type of wallcovering while others are with other types. This is why I suggested that PWG, chrisn, or I could steer him in the right direction.


----------

